# Masters of the Fountain Pen：Harumi Tanaka



## rduncan (Feb 12, 2017)

I hope this hasn't been posted already (and that links to YouTube vids are acceptable).  Amazing video showing fountain pen being created.  I like his "lathe" as it combines both manual, foot control and electric motor.

https://youtu.be/1F12qUyIACM


----------



## thewishman (Feb 12, 2017)

I've seen him working, but not the lathe workings. That makes things much clearer for me.

Thanks, Rick!


----------



## Jgrden (Feb 13, 2017)

Yikes, makes one humble.


----------



## RegisG (Feb 14, 2017)

Thank you for this excellent and humbling video.
Regis


----------



## lhowell (Feb 14, 2017)

That was incredible! Thanks for the share! Watching true craftsmen create a beautiful pen out of some celluoid rods is mesmerizing!


----------



## RushmanHCP (Mar 18, 2017)

Unbelievable - craftmanship like that is rare.


----------



## Gregf (Mar 18, 2017)

Love the lathe.
The combination of the foot control.

Ok who is going to be the first to make one of their own?


----------



## Penultimate (Mar 18, 2017)

There are a bunch of the Master of Fountain Pen vids. It is amazing to watch those craftsman turn and make fountain pens. Seems like there is a lot of muscle memory used to build those pens. I am constantly checking diameters with calipers and depth with dial gages. I hope he doesn't get any ebonite in his coffee. 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

